# half my eggs are not ferterlized!



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i candled my eggs from my two pairs of pigeon and it seems one out of each pair is unfertilized??? in one of the two week old egg, half is filled with a solid. on the one week old, there are no viens as apposed to the other fertilized egg. is this fairly common for pigeons - to have this kind of odds for unfertilized? what should i do about the unfertilized? will it rot and be a mess if i leave it?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Remove the "bad" egg


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Eggs are with time difference in laying! Wait two days and check again.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

With my chickens when I was new to candling (as you are now) I erred on the side of caution. Usually I was right with my thought, but not always. Which made me darn glad I didn't crack em open to see if I was rigtht. Of course these were brown eggs and bit tougher to candle. Lately I've been comfortable candling and ditching the unfertilized and quitters. - no errors on my part, but it took some experience. Good luck, Keystonepaul.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey, I know from your other posts you are anxious to move you birds in to the new loft. I'm truly am excited for you too! Be a little more patient, please. Let them sit on their eggs. The hen did not lay them at the same time...they won't hatch at the same time. Could be a couple of days difference in the chicks development. The parents will know when to give up on an egg not hatching. Just observe them while they parent! If a egg does not hatch, they might move it off to the side, or you might notice it is looking darker. Let them decide! Just watch them closely, without too much disturbance, and they will let you know! Good luck.


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

It's a hobby where you actually deal with life. Lack of Patient can take a life.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

leave them till the time is up to hatch, I take them away around 22 days after they start sitting them, they should hatch in 17 to 19 days. no reason to candle unless you have a good reason, they either will hatch or they won't. sometimes only one egg is fertile, it is not uncommon, look at it like this if they do end up only having one squab, they will be real healthy as they do not have to compete with a sibling for feedings.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah. i gonna let it wait it out. dont want to play god.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah, I have a pair that hatched on the same day as another single squab. It's been 10 days and the single squab is twice the size of the paired squabs. They do grow fast when everything get doubled. It's ok. I have a pair of rollers that has given me 2 sets of unfertilized eggs. So I'm pairing them up with another pair to see what happens. Good luck.


----------

